# difference of 나는, 난, 나를, 날



## 3sha

What is the difference or when do we use 나는, 난, 나를, 날, etc (subject/object)?

감사합니다.


----------



## kenjoluma

나는 = 난
나를 = 날 

Exactly the same. Nuance? Well, you know if it can be explained easily we wouldn't call it 'nuance'. But the former ones have more emphasis and attention on 나. (of course)

---
~(은/는) = subject marker (a bit different from English 'subject', though)
~(을/를) = object marker


----------



## 3sha

thank you ^^


----------



## Lucia M. Kim

"난" and "날" are very colloquial, so they should not be used in printed materials. I consider both as misspellings of "나는" and "나를" although young kids use them more often than needed. >_<


----------



## 3sha

Is it true? I saw them in Kdrama many times. And twice in a book (I forgot the title of those books). I thought they one of the pattern of subject particle (not misspellings). 

Thank you for responding my question ^^


----------

